
Neil Young Says the MacBook Pro Has ‘Fisher-Price’ Audio Quality - ethanpil
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21091655/neil-young-podcast-vergecast-interview-phil-baker-book-pono-hi-res-audio
======
ksaj
I wonder what Neil Young thinks about Raspberry Pi, since you can get some
really good DAC hats for it, and they're super cheap (especially compared to
an Apple laptop or his own products). How does a Raspberry Pi Zero with PHAT
DAC or similar compare to his product?

There are a lot of great USB input/output devices that don't have the
limitations he's talking about. Most professionals don't use built-in
consumer-grade audio hardware for anything other than system beeps and
whatnot. He has a product to sell, which is probably why he omits that in his
anti-Apple tirades. Just a guess, but this isn't the first time he was harping
on that subject.

------
beejaw
> The older technology used to give you a reflection of it so that you could
> still feel it. Today, it’s reconstituted. It’s poorly sampled. It’s garbage
> that has less bits to save people memory, which is not even relevant
> anymore.

I noticed this last night when scanning photos I inherited: in the last 20
years or, ID photo prints became so cheap and fugly, they are JUST enough for
a person to be identified, whereas ID photos that are older have an
astonishing amount of detail in the print (and an absence of compression
artifacts), that is not necessary to recognize the person, but makes them seem
much more plastic and real, for lack of a better way to describe it.

